# Firefox bookmarks in windows 7 64bit



## diligenthunter

Well Windows 7 was nice enough to crash on me for the first time,

File hot swapping out a DVD drive and swapping in a hard drive while formatting a separate hard drive under a bad idea...

Now I cant get to my desktop, no real big deal but I need to find my bookmarks from Firefox.

Ive got my boot disk hooked up thru usb , looked around a bit but its either not an .html or its hiding from me.

Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## legoman786

Application Data > Mozilla > Firefox > Profiles > something weird with default in the name

That's where they are hiding.


----------



## Fitzbane

There should be a folder called bookmarkbackups in your profile.

You will probably need to show hidden files to find this.


----------



## diligenthunter

In the default folder I've got two folders cache, offlinecache.

And 3 files,
urlclassifier3 SQLITE File
XPC MFL File
XUL MFL File


----------



## Fitzbane

try this

With hidden folders/files shown:

c/users/you/appdata/roaming/mozilla/profiles/(mine is called vbr4wl9a.default)/bookmarkbackups


----------



## diligenthunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
try this

With hidden folders/files shown:

c/users/you/appdata/roaming/mozilla/profiles/(mine is called vbr4wl9a.default)/bookmarkbackups

Bingo, thanks a bunch man.

Repped out


----------



## Fitzbane

No problem, glad you found it.


----------



## mkmossop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*
> 
> try this
> 
> With hidden folders/files shown:
> 
> c/users/you/appdata/roaming/mozilla/profiles/(mine is called vbr4wl9a.default)/bookmarkbackups


I'm trying to copy bookmarks from my old computer to my new one and so I put bookmarks.html in here, but it didn't do anything.

I see files "bookmarks-2012-03-13.json" in here and not bookmarks.html... maybe this is why?

Thanks for any help







.


----------



## m0fugga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmossop*
> 
> I'm trying to copy bookmarks from my old computer to my new one and so I put bookmarks.html in here, but it didn't do anything.
> I see files "bookmarks-2012-03-13.json" in here and not bookmarks.html... maybe this is why?
> Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmossop*
> 
> I'm trying to copy bookmarks from my old computer to my new one and so I put bookmarks.html in here, but it didn't do anything.
> I see files "bookmarks-2012-03-13.json" in here and not bookmarks.html... maybe this is why?
> Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


try importing the file rather then copying the file into the directory . also you should set up a sync account on firefox that works even better and it works with all your pcs and phones


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0fugga*
> 
> SNIP!!


That has to be the worst first post that I have ever seen. Why bother even posting if _YOU_ can't even help.

Click bookmarks at the top of fire fox. Select show all bookmarks then click backup and import. Then choose import bookmarks from HTML. Browse to your "bookmarks-2012-03-13.json" and import it. Thanks


----------



## dandelion

I found this thread very useful after Windows 7 very kindly gave me a temporary profile; mine was corrupted and the new profile I created came with its own problems; no history! I knew there would be a file somewhere with my bookmarks (IE has a folder with links). Found that FF keeps a historical list of about two weeks worth! Would never of found it just by having a look-around. The only problem is that the historical one does transfer the gif image of the link, small price to pay for retrieval!


----------

